# Looking for the best Ti bike...kindly offer opinions.



## eazyrider08 (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm looking for the "best" Ti bike out there. I'm always intrigued about stories I heard and read regarding Ti being the best material out there in terms of combination of comfort and stiffness. Moots is the bike a good friend of mine recommended. I also noticed reading in some posts that a lot of you guys own different Ti bikes so any opinion will be much appreciated. I'm actually goin to test ride a litespeed this week - maybe a vortex or ghisallo - as I'm still tryin to find a moots dealer around my area. Thanks.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Believe me, I'm not a fast rider by any stretch of the imagination, but I love my Vamoots. It's simply so stable and comfortable. I think that if I hadn't bought the Vamoots, I might have opted for another steel bicycle ala Strong or De Rosa. Keep in mind, though, that we're talking about some pretty serious money when considering a Moots. Is this your first road bicycle? I hate to ask, but are you a beginner rider? If so, it's a lot of money for a first road bicycle. What materials have you already ridden?
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## eazyrider08 (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for the response, Wayne. I would consider myself maybe....hmmm, an intermediate rider. Started riding last year...this year, I just tried to take it to the next level. 'Been riding this season about 100 miles a week, hittin some major hills and would like to do more if I don't have a .....job  . My first bike is an aluminum w/ carbon seat stays/fork. This year, I was able to get a good deal from a friend who sold his R3 Cervelo (full carbon bike) which is a pretty sweet bike, very stiff, very light and quite comfortable! I really love the R3 but I guess I'm this stage now wherein I'm gettin quite addicted to riding (girlfriend is complainin) and fortunately has some dough to burn. I'm also planning in doin some centuries next season.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

I've had some so-so experience with aluminum frames and have found what many others state about their stiffness to be true, i.e. that it rattles and is simply hard. I'm a light guy, only 64 kg, and I really like the way my Moots kind of soaks up the road. It just makes for a smoother ride. Keep in mind that, as you may already know, a lot has to do with components, tires, condition of the bicycle, condition of the rider, etc. Even my Moots occasionally feels "heavy", until I realise that it's me who is simply out of shape. I cannot comment on the Cervelo because I've never ridden one. Don't worry about the girlfriend, she'll get used to it once you're married .


----------



## eazyrider08 (Sep 21, 2006)

I agree w/ you about aluminum frames... even w/ carbon fork and stays, it just feel "rough". It's a huge difference when I ride the Cervelo. It just soaked up the road vibration. My Cervelo is decked out w/ full DA, w/ Mavic ES wheels & ritchey streem carbon handlebars. It's pretty much top tier components. BTW, do you own/have ridden several Ti bikes? Tell me your experience w/ other Ti bikes. I guess tha major ones are Moots, Seven, IF, Serotta and litespeed? Any input is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

My experience with ti bicycles began and ended with Moots. I had looked at all the other companies that you mentioned, but settled on Moots based on what I had read here, through reviews, magazines, etc. Much of my decision was based on the fact that I like them being a rather small company (supposedly, they produce +-700-800 frames per year) versus one of the bigger players like Seven or Litespeed. I have to admit that I dreamt for quite a long time about a Litespeed Tuscany. I own three bicycles, but this is one that I keep safely stored in my bedroom closet . Sorry that I cannot be of more help. One thing that I remember was how many said that with a Moots, you would not be sorry, and believe I'm not. Hope the weather is good tomorrow for a ride.
Just forgot, here is an ongoing thread in Frames and bicycles :
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=803281#poststop


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

eazyrider08 said:


> I'm looking for the "best" Ti bike out there. I'm always intrigued about stories I heard and read regarding Ti being the best material out there in terms of combination of comfort and stiffness. Moots is the bike a good friend of mine recommended. I also noticed reading in some posts that a lot of you guys own different Ti bikes so any opinion will be much appreciated. I'm actually goin to test ride a litespeed this week - maybe a vortex or ghisallo - as I'm still tryin to find a moots dealer around my area. Thanks.


easy,

Welcome to the forum and the sport :thumbsup:. Had you posted your question in the Frame or General section of the forum your question would most definitely get a virtual Pandora’s box of responses. Here in the Moots area your probably going to get fairly biased (although probably accurate responses. :wink: ) answer as you probably would in the Seven and Litespeed sections. I own/have owned several Ti frames over the last 12 years, a Litespeed, a TST, a Moots, an IF Ti Crown Jewel, and 2 Deans. All had/have their merits but all also have/had their issues at least to me. Without "pimping" one brand over the other too much, I'd say their are some general "truths" to the Ti frame game as their are far fewer builders than any other material except for maybe magnessium. I think it's fair to say Moots wins the consistent weld quality award hands down. I owned a few frames that rival their welding skill but apparently not everyone has had the same consistent quality as Moots provides. Other than that Moots is fairly tame/traditional in terms of frame design. Another obvious observation is that Litespeed is probably the most cutting edge Ti manufacturer. While others like DEAN and Seven do some pretty cool stuff with Ti and carbon (without having to resort to gluing in a off the shelf carbon rear end), Litespeed has by far the most manipulated/shaped tubes of any ti maker out there. The Vortex Compact is damn sexy IMO. Then there are the boutique brands like Serotta (and IF to an extent) that offer great bikes but seem to have a significantly higher price tag for ???? Uber small builders like Kish and Desalvo are also nice reasonably priced options (Not sure if Kish offers a butted tube option, I know desalvo didn’t when I looked at getting one). Now keep in mind these are my opinions and I'm sure others will have MUCH different ones but I thought I'd share. Having said all that, it's about time to switch frames for my main bike (something I do every 2 years or so) and I'll probably give the Vamoots Compact (3/2.5 not the SL) or a Seven a shot. Gotta spread the love...good luck.


----------



## eazyrider08 (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks much Ramjm. I definitely appreciate the response. Your response as well as Wayne's are the kind of responses that are helpful for me. I thought of posting this under the General section but afraid I might start the whole carbon fiber vs titanium frames. I'm pretty set in buying a titanium bike/frame as I have a very good full carbon bike already, a Cervelo R3. Another reason that I posted here is that Moots is the brand that several of my riding buddies recommend. Also, I noticed in this section that most of you guys owned or have owned several Ti bikes (like you) so I know I would be getting a valuable (maybe biased  opinion. I'm also looking at the Vamoots as well. Thanks again.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

No problem. Truthfully I don't think you can go wrong with any of the reputible builders out there. Having said that, definetly try and ride as many brands/models as you can because contrary to popular belief, not all ti frames ride the same and have that "buttery" ride. Like any material the ride will depend HUGELY on the tubing selection (3/2.5 vs. 6/4, diameter, butted,etc..) and the builders design. Case in point, 6/4 ti never really attracted me, I prefer the ride of a good "reasonably" butted 3/2.5 frame. Even then, you have significant "feel" differences to 3/2.5 frames. In fact, I've never had a bike as stiff as my IF. It had a nice ride and feel but that particular frame offered no where near the comfort level that either my old Litespeed, Moots, or Dean gave. Perhaps I "ordered" the wrong ride characteristics when build time came. I loved the look of that frame but the ride quality wasn't for me. That's exactly what has me on the ropes about getting a Seven, too much knowldge can produce something completely opposite from what I wanted. Hope that helps as well. I'm kinda surprised the Moots mafia (PSV, Terry B, Alien, et al...) haven't chimed in to give the hard sell


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Ramjm_2000 said:


> I'm kinda surprised the Moots mafia (PSV, Terry B, Alien, et al...) haven't chimed in to give the hard sell


I really think you should start a new thread in Bicycles and Frames, using this as a reference. You'll definitely get more responses.


----------



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

*What about Merlin*

Everyone seems to love the Moots. Seems like a beautiful frame too. As for me, I've heard good things about the Merlin and am considering their CR 3/2.5 frameset. Like the Moots fans in here said, you'd probably get more info from the frames forum, but I wanted to see if, in your search, you've received feedback on Merlin.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Make sure to checkout:
LynskeyPerformance.com 
kenteriksen.com 
kishbike.com
strongframes.com

FWIW...a few months back I went thru the same Ti debates as you and wound up with a Vamoots SL. I looked at Moots, Eriksen, Titus, Kish, Strong, Lynskey, Seven, Merlin and IF...probably some more too but I can't recall. I ruled out Litespeed since I'd heard a lot of quality horror stories. At the end of the day the folks on this board, ride quality, the quality of the Moots welds and the fact that they regularly worked with 6/4 Ti made it an easy decision. It's been awesome so far...


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

eazyrider08 said:


> I'm looking for the "best" Ti bike out there. I'm always intrigued about stories I heard and read regarding Ti being the best material out there in terms of combination of comfort and stiffness. Moots is the bike a good friend of mine recommended. I also noticed reading in some posts that a lot of you guys own different Ti bikes so any opinion will be much appreciated. I'm actually goin to test ride a litespeed this week - maybe a vortex or ghisallo - as I'm still tryin to find a moots dealer around my area. Thanks.


What kinda responses did you think you were going to get venturing into the Moots forum and asking such a question? Your nose led you to the right place however,Moots sets the standard in putting out quality titanium bikes,almost anyone whose been riding for awhile can tell you that.I personally don't ride ti,I just come over to drool over Chuckice's new ride.

Nice ride man,love the wheels. I have been debating between those and the Boras for a week now and just yesterday finally pulled the trigger on a set of '06 Boras. 

Also,how are the new Campag cranks treating you?


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

SPINDAWG said:


> What kinda responses did you think you were going to get venturing into the Moots forum and asking such a question? Your nose led you to the right place however,Moots sets the standard in putting out titanium bikes,almost anyone whose been riding for awhile can tell you that.I personally don't ride ti,I just come over to drool over Chuckice's new ride.
> 
> Nice ride man,love the wheels. I have been debating between those and the Boras for a week now and just yesterday finally pulled the trigger on a set of '06 Boras.
> 
> Also,how are the new Campag cranks treating you?


 Thanks...the cranks are fantastic. Snappy shifts, super smooth and fantastic power transfer...zero complaints...I love having a compact now.


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

*best ti?*



eazyrider08 said:


> I'm looking for the "best" Ti bike out there.


It does not exist!


----------



## TiDreaming (Jul 20, 2007)

tigoat said:


> It does not exist!


 +1

all depends on personal taste..


----------

